# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته-لطفا راهنمایی کنید

## faeze-kmz

*سلام
من سال 96 کنکور دارم یعنی الان دارم میرم پیش دانشگاهی
سال دوم و سوم رشتم ریاضی بوده وامسال تصمیم به تغییر رشته دارم
راستش کلاس زیست هم گرفتم
ولی معلم که خیلی هم معروف هستن فقط نکته ای و مفهمومی و تستی کار میکنن و متاسفانه هیچی متوجه نمیشم
منابع الگو و خیلی سبز زیست همه کتابهارو  از پایه تا پیش خریدم
میخواستم اگه کتابی میشناسید که خوب باشه معرفی کنید 
خود معلم به من دی وی دی های آقای آرام فر رو معرفی کردن که قیمتشون بالا هست و واقعا نمیصرفه انقد واسه یه دی وی دی .تازه اگه بخری و بد هم از آب در بیاد
نظر شما چیه؟ اگه واقعا خوبه بگیرم


سوالات متداول بقیه از من:
چرا الان تغییر رشته میخوای بدی؟
جواب من:
من از اولشم  میخواستم برم تجربی یعنی خانوادم میگفتن که حق هم دارن  میگن واسه کار یابی به خصوص خانم ها مناسب تره
ولی خودم به رشته ریاضی علاقه داشتم
من سال دوم با آزمون وارد مدرسه نمونه دولتی شدم و چون فقط ظرفیت ریاضی داشت رفتم رشته ریاضی
بابام گفت حالا که رشته ریاضی دوست داری رایضی بخون تا آخرش یعنی حتی سال چهارم هم ریاضی بخونم و کنکور تجربی بدم
ولی پارسال اواسط سال متوجه شدم که خیلی سخته و واسه همین تصمیم به تغییر رشته گرفتم
قانون مدرسه نمونه دولتی اینه که کسی که سال دوم یا سوم با آزمون وارد مدرسه میشه نمیتونه تغییر رشته بده و باید تا آخرش همون رشته بمونه
تابستون هم باید زیست 1 و 2 رو امتحان بدم ....زیست 1 استانی و زیست 2 نهایی
الان هم هیچی نخوندم م مطمئن نیستم برسم تموم کنم چون اوایل شهریو امتحانه

امیدوارم کسی اشتباه منو تکرار نکنه
خیلی درسهای اضافه خوندم و ...

اینارو نوشتم که اگه کسی میخواد تغییر رشته بده از همون سال دوم تغییر رشته بده و اشتباه منو تکرار نکنه.....*

----------


## sadman

منم مشکل شمارو دارم یعنی امسال می خام تغییر رشته بدم اما من هم پزشکی رو دوس دارم هم مهندسی برا همین حسابی سر در گم شدم

----------


## Brilliant

_سلام!
من هم امسال کنکور دادم و پارسال تغییر رشته دادم ینی پیشمو تجربی خوندم!
چون هیچی نخوندی برای امتحان تغییر رشته کمکی نمیتونم بکنم!
اما برا کنکور کتابای خیلی سبز رو خوب بخون!کاملا مفهومی توضیح داده!مخصوصا گیاهیش! شاید بخونی اصلا نیازی هم نداشته باشی بری سر کلاس!
البته برا ژنتیک حتما کلاس برو کتابا خیلی خوب توضیح ندادن!
واینکه....
موفق باشی عزیزم[emoji255] [emoji255] [emoji255]_

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sadman


منم مشکل شمارو دارم یعنی امسال می خام تغییر رشته بدم اما من هم پزشکی رو دوس دارم هم مهندسی برا همین حسابی سر در گم شدم


فکر کنم شما بری مهندسی پزشکی خوبه...

البته من شناخت زیادی از این رشته ندارم
من هم به پزشکی علاقه دارم ولی با خوندن زیست مشکل دارم از طرفی ریاضی رو خیلی خیلی دوس دارم*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parsanaaa


سلام!
من هم امسال کنکور دادم و پارسال تغییر رشته دادم ینی پیشمو تجربی خوندم!
چون هیچی نخوندی برای امتحان تغییر رشته کمکی نمیتونم بکنم!
اما برا کنکور کتابای خیلی سبز رو خوب بخون!کاملا مفهومی توضیح داده!مخصوصا گیاهیش! شاید بخونی اصلا نیازی هم نداشته باشی بری سر کلاس!
البته برا ژنتیک حتما کلاس برو کتابا خیلی خوب توضیح ندادن!
واینکه....
موفق باشی عزیزم[emoji255] [emoji255] [emoji255]


ممنونم عزیزم
حالا به نظرت امیدی هم هست کسی که رشتش چیز دیگه بوده بتونه پزشکی قبول بشه؟*

----------


## h.m2010

از  همین امروز شروع کن بخون ا
تهش اینکه قبول نمی شی دیگه  
تو بخون حتما لازم نیست بیست بشی مهم اینکه قبول بشی

----------


## farshid1360

مهندسی پزشکی اشتباه محضه. نه شباهتی به پزشکی داره نه مهندسی. از هر دو طرف ضرره

----------


## frog

بخون 10بشی بابا ماهم ی تعییر رشته داریم نمرت که تاثیرنداره روکنکور همون دیپلم ریاصی محسوب میشی واسه کنکور بخون دیگه 10شدن کاری نداری ی بنی هاشم بگیر بخونی 10میشی

----------


## Brilliant

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط faeze-kmz




ممنونم عزیزم
حالا به نظرت امیدی هم هست کسی که رشتش چیز دیگه بوده بتونه پزشکی قبول بشه؟


۱۰۰درصد_

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 1394


از  همین امروز شروع کن بخون ا
تهش اینکه قبول نمی شی دیگه  
تو بخون حتما لازم نیست بیست بشی مهم اینکه قبول بشی



doroste vali fek knm tu konkur tasir dashte bashe
ta oonjaei ke mn midunm gharare jaygozin bezaran bejaye darse zist
yasi hesaban ke darse aslim boode ro bezaran be jaye zist ke darse asli tajrobias
albate nemidunm..motmaen nistam*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MAh_gol


بخون 10بشی بابا ماهم ی تعییر رشته داریم نمرت که تاثیرنداره روکنکور همون دیپلم ریاصی محسوب میشی واسه کنکور بخون دیگه 10شدن کاری نداری ی بنی هاشم بگیر بخونی 10میشی



mamnun az rahnamaeit
vali fek knm jaygozini njam midan
shayadam tasir mosabt bashe*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farshid1360


مهندسی پزشکی اشتباه محضه. نه شباهتی به پزشکی داره نه مهندسی. از هر دو طرف ضرره


rastesh nemidunm..mn shenakhT az reshte mohandesi pezeshki nadaram*

----------


## frog

جایگزینی نیست .تو نت سرچ کنیم نوشته موفق باشی گلی

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MAh_gol


جایگزینی نیست .تو نت سرچ کنیم نوشته موفق باشی گلی



rastesh khdm ham daghighan nemidunm 
hamchin chizio faghat shenidam
mamnun aZzam*

----------


## h.m2010

> *
> 
> 
> doroste vali fek knm tu konkur tasir dashte bashe
> ta oonjaei ke mn midunm gharare jaygozin bezaran bejaye darse zist
> yasi hesaban ke darse aslim boode ro bezaran be jaye zist ke darse asli tajrobias
> albate nemidunm..motmaen nistam*


   انجنان هم نمی تونه تو ی کنکور تاثیر داشته باشه اگر درصدت بالا باشه 
 حسابانم به جای ریاضیه نه زیست

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

دوست عزیز و گل من هم دقیقا شرایط تو رو داشتم
یعنی تا سال سوم ریاضی بودم و چهام اومدم تجربی ولی من میخوام ازت یه شکایت بکنم!عزیز من شما که میدونستی میخوای بیای تجربی چرا همون تو سال دوم و سومت زیست همون سال رو نخوردی؟!تو بایستی هر سالی که ریاضی میخوندی،مثلا سال دوم که ریاضی هستی زیست دوم رو هم میخوندی و کلاس میرفتی نه الان که تازه میخوای بری سال چهارم و کنکور داری تازه میخوای شروع کنی از زیست دوم بعد بری سوم و تازه درس های دیگه هم تستی کار کنی؟؟!!میخوم بگم کم کاری کردی واقعا...من مثل شما بودم ولی تابستون هر سال (مثلا سال دوم ریاضی رو که تموم میکردم تابستونش) مینشستم زیست همون سال رو اینقدر میخوندم که بترکم+کلاس زیست سال دوم رو میفرفتم و تست هم میزدم و سال بعد هم همینجور ولی شما اینکارو نکردی
حالا از کم کاریتون که بگذریم و بگم که اگر میخواید سال اول قبول بشید کار خیییلی سختی دارید،باید شما *اول * از همه بشینید و زیستای دوم و سوم رو بخورید تو این تابستون(ببین منظورم از خوردن اینه که اول متن کتابو *حداقل* 3دور بخونی *عمیق* نه سطحی و بیخود)بعد بری کتابای دوم و سوم خیلی سبز رو بگیری و *فقط* درسنامه های اونا رو باز *حداقل* 3 دور عمیق عمیق(نه سطحی)بخونید....درسنامه ی کتابای خیلی سبز خیییییلی بهتر از تدریس دبیر هستن و این خصوصیت رو دارن که حجمشون معقوله یعنی نه مثل کتابای فاگوزیست حجم چند صد صفحه ای دارن و مطالب چرت و بیخود و پر غلط دارن نه درسنامه ی کوتاه دارن مثل همایش دریافت که اومده متن کتابو نوشته بعد چندتا نکته قدیمی رو گفته باشه...میخوام بگم درسنامه هاش فوق العادن....وقتی درسنامه ها رو خوندی اون موقع میری تستای خط به خطشو میزنی و اون موقع میفهمی که سر متن کتاب درسی اصلا مسلط نیستی!!پس دوباره یه 3-4دور دیکه توپ میزنی هر 2 کتابو...بعد از این مراحل که گفتم اگر وقتی داشتی میری سراغ کتابا و درسای دیگه در غیر اینصورت اولویتت فقط فقط باید انجام مراحلی باشه که گفتم

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .SoRoUsH.


دوست عزیز و گل من هم دقیقا شرایط تو رو داشتم
یعنی تا سال سوم ریاضی بودم و چهام اومدم تجربی ولی من میخوام ازت یه شکایت بکنم!عزیز من شما که میدونستی میخوای بیای تجربی چرا همون تو سال دوم و سومت زیست همون سال رو نخوردی؟!تو بایستی هر سالی که ریاضی میخوندی،مثلا سال دوم که ریاضی هستی زیست دوم رو هم میخوندی و کلاس میرفتی نه الان که تازه میخوای بری سال چهارم و کنکور داری تازه میخوای شروع کنی از زیست دوم بعد بری سوم و تازه درس های دیگه هم تستی کار کنی؟؟!!میخوم بگم کم کاری کردی واقعا...من مثل شما بودم ولی تابستون هر سال (مثلا سال دوم ریاضی رو که تموم میکردم تابستونش) مینشستم زیست همون سال رو اینقدر میخوندم که بترکم+کلاس زیست سال دوم رو میفرفتم و تست هم میزدم و سال بعد هم همینجور ولی شما اینکارو نکردی
حالا از کم کاریتون که بگذریم و بگم که اگر میخواید سال اول قبول بشید کار خیییلی سختی دارید،باید شما اول  از همه بشینید و زیستای دوم و سوم رو بخورید تو این تابستون(ببین منظورم از خوردن اینه که اول متن کتابو حداقل 3دور بخونی عمیق نه سطحی و بیخود)بعد بری کتابای دوم و سوم خیلی سبز رو بگیری و فقط درسنامه های اونا رو باز حداقل 3 دور عمیق عمیق(نه سطحی)بخونید....درسنامه ی کتابای خیلی سبز خیییییلی بهتر از تدریس دبیر هستن و این خصوصیت رو دارن که حجمشون معقوله یعنی نه مثل کتابای فاگوزیست حجم چند صد صفحه ای دارن و مطالب چرت و بیخود و پر غلط دارن نه درسنامه ی کوتاه دارن مثل همایش دریافت که اومده متن کتابو نوشته بعد چندتا نکته قدیمی رو گفته باشه...میخوام بگم درسنامه هاش فوق العادن....وقتی درسنامه ها رو خوندی اون موقع میری تستای خط به خطشو میزنی و اون موقع میفهمی که سر متن کتاب درسی اصلا مسلط نیستی!!پس دوباره یه 3-4دور دیکه توپ میزنی هر 2 کتابو...بعد از این مراحل که گفتم اگر وقتی داشتی میری سراغ کتابا و درسای دیگه در غیر اینصورت اولویتت فقط فقط باید انجام مراحلی باشه که گفتم



سلام
اولا که ممنون از راهنماییت آقا سروش
دوما که بله میدونم .....ولی الان وقت سرزنش نیست...خودم به اندازه کافی به خودم فحش دادم...

من همه کتابهای زیست خیلی سبز و الگو رو گرفتم و گفتن که واسه دوم خیلی سبز رو بخون و واسه سوم الگو...
من یه فصل کتاب سوم رو خوندم...البته از رو کتاب الگو...به نظرم درسنامش خوب بود...چون بعدش یه آزمون داشتیم که همون معلممون قرار بود بگیره ..من از روی اون خونده بودم 100 زدم....ولی درسنامه های فصلای دیگه و کتابای  دیگرو نمیدونم ....*

----------


## pooorya78

> دوست عزیز و گل من هم دقیقا شرایط تو رو داشتم
> یعنی تا سال سوم ریاضی بودم و چهام اومدم تجربی ولی من میخوام ازت یه شکایت بکنم!عزیز من شما که میدونستی میخوای بیای تجربی چرا همون تو سال دوم و سومت زیست همون سال رو نخوردی؟!تو بایستی هر سالی که ریاضی میخوندی،مثلا سال دوم که ریاضی هستی زیست دوم رو هم میخوندی و کلاس میرفتی نه الان که تازه میخوای بری سال چهارم و کنکور داری تازه میخوای شروع کنی از زیست دوم بعد بری سوم و تازه درس های دیگه هم تستی کار کنی؟؟!!میخوم بگم کم کاری کردی واقعا...من مثل شما بودم ولی تابستون هر سال (مثلا سال دوم ریاضی رو که تموم میکردم تابستونش) مینشستم زیست همون سال رو اینقدر میخوندم که بترکم+کلاس زیست سال دوم رو میفرفتم و تست هم میزدم و سال بعد هم همینجور ولی شما اینکارو نکردی
> حالا از کم کاریتون که بگذریم و بگم که اگر میخواید سال اول قبول بشید کار خیییلی سختی دارید،باید شما *اول * از همه بشینید و زیستای دوم و سوم رو بخورید تو این تابستون(ببین منظورم از خوردن اینه که اول متن کتابو *حداقل* 3دور بخونی *عمیق* نه سطحی و بیخود)بعد بری کتابای دوم و سوم خیلی سبز رو بگیری و *فقط* درسنامه های اونا رو باز *حداقل* 3 دور عمیق عمیق(نه سطحی)بخونید....درسنامه ی کتابای خیلی سبز خیییییلی بهتر از تدریس دبیر هستن و این خصوصیت رو دارن که حجمشون معقوله یعنی نه مثل کتابای فاگوزیست حجم چند صد صفحه ای دارن و مطالب چرت و بیخود و پر غلط دارن نه درسنامه ی کوتاه دارن مثل همایش دریافت که اومده متن کتابو نوشته بعد چندتا نکته قدیمی رو گفته باشه...میخوام بگم درسنامه هاش فوق العادن....وقتی درسنامه ها رو خوندی اون موقع میری تستای خط به خطشو میزنی و اون موقع میفهمی که سر متن کتاب درسی اصلا مسلط نیستی!!پس دوباره یه 3-4دور دیکه توپ میزنی هر 2 کتابو...بعد از این مراحل که گفتم اگر وقتی داشتی میری سراغ کتابا و درسای دیگه در غیر اینصورت اولویتت فقط فقط باید انجام مراحلی باشه که گفتم


سلام 
شما که تغيير رشته دادید لطفا سوال من رو جواب بدید.
آیا در زیست 2 مطلبی هست که بطور مستقیم به زیست 1 وابسته باشه.
آخه من شهريور فقط زیست 2 رو امتحان دارم و زیست 1 رو امتحان ندارم.
به همین دلیل فعلا میخوام زیست 2 رو کامل مسلط بشم و بخونم و زیست 1 رو بزارم بعد از امتحان زیست 2 .
ايا این کار امکانش هست؟و مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
زیست 1 را تا فصل 6 به طور سطحی خوندم  البته .
زیست 2 هم کتاب رو تا فصل 7 دقیق و در حد امتحان نهایی خوندم.
ديگران هم لطفا پاسخ بدن .
ممنون

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pooorya78


سلام 
شما که تغيير رشته دادید لطفا سوال من رو جواب بدید.
آیا در زیست 2 مطلبی هست که بطور مستقیم به زیست 1 وابسته باشه.
آخه من شهريور فقط زیست 2 رو امتحان دارم و زیست 1 رو امتحان ندارم.
به همین دلیل فعلا میخوام زیست 2 رو کامل مسلط بشم و بخونم و زیست 1 رو بزارم بعد از امتحان زیست 2 .
ايا این کار امکانش هست؟و مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
زیست 1 را تا فصل 6 به طور سطحی خوندم  البته .
زیست 2 هم کتاب رو تا فصل 7 دقیق و در حد امتحان نهایی خوندم.
ديگران هم لطفا پاسخ بدن .
ممنون




سلام شما چطور زیست 1 امتحان ندارین؟
من امسال 6/3 امتحان زیست2 دارم و 6/13 امتحان زیست 1
و به نظر من اگه عجله ای ندارید از پایه شروع کنید
کتاب درسی میخونی؟ یا کتاب کمک درسی؟؟؟*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pooorya78


سلام 
شما که تغيير رشته دادید لطفا سوال من رو جواب بدید.
آیا در زیست 2 مطلبی هست که بطور مستقیم به زیست 1 وابسته باشه.
آخه من شهريور فقط زیست 2 رو امتحان دارم و زیست 1 رو امتحان ندارم.
به همین دلیل فعلا میخوام زیست 2 رو کامل مسلط بشم و بخونم و زیست 1 رو بزارم بعد از امتحان زیست 2 .
ايا این کار امکانش هست؟و مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
زیست 1 را تا فصل 6 به طور سطحی خوندم  البته .
زیست 2 هم کتاب رو تا فصل 7 دقیق و در حد امتحان نهایی خوندم.
ديگران هم لطفا پاسخ بدن .
ممنون


در ضمن زیست 1 استانی و زیست 2 نهاییه*

----------


## pooorya78

> *
> 
> 
> 
> سلام شما چطور زیست 1 امتحان ندارین؟
> من امسال 6/3 امتحان زیست2 دارم و 6/13 امتحان زیست 1
> و به نظر من اگه عجله ای ندارید از پایه شروع کنید
> کتاب درسی میخونی؟ یا کتاب کمک درسی؟؟؟*


من ديپلم مجدد ثبت نام کردم.یعنی توی شهریور زیست2 و زمین رو امتحان نهایی میدم و به غیر از دیپلم ریاضی ديپلم تجربي هم میگیرم.
عجله ای که ندارم! ولی چون تو شهریور امتحان دارم گفتم وقت نمیشه هر دو رو مسلط بشم.
کتاب درسی فعلا میخونم ، البته بعضی مواقع سی دی رهپويان دانش رو هم بعد از خوندن کتاب نگاه میکنم.ولی چون کتاب سوم تغییر کرده یک مقداری، اون سی دی توی فصل 6 و 7 با کتاب یک مقداری هماهنگ نیست ولی اصل مطالب يکيه.

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

نميدونم چرا با گوشي نميشه نقل قول كرد،بنابراين همينجوري جواب ميدم!
در جواب faeze-kmz
منم ميدونم الان وقت سر زنش نيست ولي اينا رو بهت گفتم بدوني بايد سخت تلاش كني كه بتوني كم كاري هاي گذشته رو جبران كني....يه چيز دوستانه بهت ميگم درسنامه هاي الگو رو بنداز تو سطل اشغال كه اصلا درسنامه نيستن،فقط يه چيز نوشته كه بگه كتاب درسنامه دار هست،درسنامه هاي خيلي سبز به خصوص سال سومش رو بخوني معني درسنامه رو ميفهمي!
درجوابpooorya78
ببين براي امتحان نهايي كلا سوال تركيبي نميدن،اصن امتحان نهايي يع چيز مسخره اي هستن سوالاش!ادم خجالت ميكشه سوالاشو جواب بده!اگر براي امتحان نهايي(يا كلا امتحان تشريحي)ميخواي بِدون كلا سوالاشون فقط در مورد همون كتابن و هيچ نكته ي تركيبي تو سوالاتش نيست

----------


## pooorya78

> نميدونم چرا با گوشي نميشه نقل قول كرد،بنابراين همينجوري جواب ميدم!
> در جواب faeze-kmz
> منم ميدونم الان وقت سر زنش نيست ولي اينا رو بهت گفتم بدوني بايد سخت تلاش كني كه بتوني كم كاري هاي گذشته رو جبران كني....يه چيز دوستانه بهت ميگم درسنامه هاي الگو رو بنداز تو سطل اشغال كه اصلا درسنامه نيستن،فقط يه چيز نوشته كه بگه كتاب درسنامه دار هست،درسنامه هاي خيلي سبز به خصوص سال سومش رو بخوني معني درسنامه رو ميفهمي!
> درجوابpooorya78
> ببين براي امتحان نهايي كلا سوال تركيبي نميدن،اصن امتحان نهايي يع چيز مسخره اي هستن سوالاش!ادم خجالت ميكشه سوالاشو جواب بده!اگر براي امتحان نهايي(يا كلا امتحان تشريحي)ميخواي بِدون كلا سوالاشون فقط در مورد همون كتابن و هيچ نكته ي تركيبي تو سوالاتش نيست


تشکر
بله میدونم نهایی خیلی سادست ولی گفتم شاید توی زیست فرق کنه و نهایی هم سخت بدن سوال.
برای نهایی کتاب رو تنها کار کنم بسه؟ به کتاب دیگه ای مثل پرسمان گاج یا ماجرای خیلی سبز نیازی نيست؟
زمین چی؟

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pooorya78


من ديپلم مجدد ثبت نام کردم.یعنی توی شهریور زیست2 و زمین رو امتحان نهایی میدم و به غیر از دیپلم ریاضی ديپلم تجربي هم میگیرم.
عجله ای که ندارم! ولی چون تو شهریور امتحان دارم گفتم وقت نمیشه هر دو رو مسلط بشم.
کتاب درسی فعلا میخونم ، البته بعضی مواقع سی دی رهپويان دانش رو هم بعد از خوندن کتاب نگاه میکنم.ولی چون کتاب سوم تغییر کرده یک مقداری، اون سی دی توی فصل 6 و 7 با کتاب یک مقداری هماهنگ نیست ولی اصل مطالب يکيه.



hanuzam mishe diplom mojadad sabte nam kard??
chejoori?
az tarighe madrese eghdam krD?*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .SoRoUsH.


نميدونم چرا با گوشي نميشه نقل قول كرد،بنابراين همينجوري جواب ميدم!
در جواب faeze-kmz
منم ميدونم الان وقت سر زنش نيست ولي اينا رو بهت گفتم بدوني بايد سخت تلاش كني كه بتوني كم كاري هاي گذشته رو جبران كني....يه چيز دوستانه بهت ميگم درسنامه هاي الگو رو بنداز تو سطل اشغال كه اصلا درسنامه نيستن،فقط يه چيز نوشته كه بگه كتاب درسنامه دار هست،درسنامه هاي خيلي سبز به خصوص سال سومش رو بخوني معني درسنامه رو ميفهمي!
درجوابpooorya78
ببين براي امتحان نهايي كلا سوال تركيبي نميدن،اصن امتحان نهايي يع چيز مسخره اي هستن سوالاش!ادم خجالت ميكشه سوالاشو جواب بده!اگر براي امتحان نهايي(يا كلا امتحان تشريحي)ميخواي بِدون كلا سوالاشون فقط در مورد همون كتابن و هيچ نكته ي تركيبي تو سوالاتش نيست



mochaker babate rahnamaei haye khubetun*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .SoRoUsH.


نميدونم چرا با گوشي نميشه نقل قول كرد،بنابراين همينجوري جواب ميدم!
در جواب faeze-kmz
منم ميدونم الان وقت سر زنش نيست ولي اينا رو بهت گفتم بدوني بايد سخت تلاش كني كه بتوني كم كاري هاي گذشته رو جبران كني....يه چيز دوستانه بهت ميگم درسنامه هاي الگو رو بنداز تو سطل اشغال كه اصلا درسنامه نيستن،فقط يه چيز نوشته كه بگه كتاب درسنامه دار هست،درسنامه هاي خيلي سبز به خصوص سال سومش رو بخوني معني درسنامه رو ميفهمي!
درجوابpooorya78
ببين براي امتحان نهايي كلا سوال تركيبي نميدن،اصن امتحان نهايي يع چيز مسخره اي هستن سوالاش!ادم خجالت ميكشه سوالاشو جواب بده!اگر براي امتحان نهايي(يا كلا امتحان تشريحي)ميخواي بِدون كلا سوالاشون فقط در مورد همون كتابن و هيچ نكته ي تركيبي تو سوالاتش نيست


shoma emsal konkur daDin?
ya 96 konkur darin?*

----------


## pooorya78

> *
> 
> 
> hanuzam mishe diplom mojadad sabte nam kard??
> chejoori?
> az tarighe madrese eghdam krD?*


خبر ندارم تا کی وقت داره.
از مسئول امور دفتری مدرستون بپرسين.
ولی دردسر خیلی داره.
من نزدیک دو روز درگيرش بودم.
چون شما تغییر رشته انجام داديد دیگه شاید امکانش نباشه دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کنید.لازم هم نیست.همین تغییر رشته هم خوبه و فرق چندانی نميکنه.

----------


## faeze-kmz

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pooorya78


خبر ندارم تا کی وقت داره.
از مسئول امور دفتری مدرستون بپرسين.
ولی دردسر خیلی داره.
من نزدیک دو روز درگيرش بودم.
چون شما تغییر رشته انجام داديد دیگه شاید امکانش نباشه دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کنید.لازم هم نیست.همین تغییر رشته هم خوبه و فرق چندانی نميکنه.


mamnun az rahnamaeit*

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

در جوابPooorya78
براي نهايي خود كتاب هم زياده خوندنش!كتابو خوب بخون مشكلي نخواهي داشت فقط براي ژنتيك سوم بايد با مربع پانت
حل كني كه نمره بگيري و من بلد نبودم با مربع پانت حل كنم و نمرش رو از دست دادم...به اين موضوع دقت كن
من فقط تغيير رشته دادم و ديپلم مجدد نگرفتم براي همين زمين امتحان ندادم ولي فهميدم زمين رو از روي هفت چيز خيلي سبز با حجم كم ميشه جواب داد....كلا من خودم چون زمين نخوندم اطلاعي ندارم راجبش،واقعا درس چرت و بيخوديه!
در جوابfaeze-kmz
من امسال كنكور دادم،شما دعا كن نمونم سال ديگه و همين امسال برم يكي از ٣دكتراي پيوسته رو

----------


## bvb09

کتاب به جهنم درمانیه انتشارات حوض نقره رو بخون!!
من خودم وقتی قرار شد دیپ مجدد بگیرم برای زیست فقط سه روز خیلی جدی برای امتحان خوندم!!
زیست ساله دوم فقط ی طوری بخون قبول شی
ولی برای سوم چون تراز یک سال حساب میشه امتحانت خیلی شبیه خرداده مطمئن باش پ رو خرداد خیلی تمرکز کن!!
من خودم 19/5 شدم

----------

